# Yahoo grilling



## Phishfry (Nov 13, 2017)

https://qz.com/1124058/former-yahoo...enate-committee-over-its-massive-data-breach/

"there’s going to have to be a cooperation between the most sophisticated player in the United States, which is the NSA, and you all. Otherwise we, Americans, are not going to have any more privacy."
Senator Bill Nelson


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 13, 2017)

Instead of grilling the former head of a free email site you think they should be worrying about all the NSA tools that have escaped.
Nope instead this guy thinks the NSA will save us all.
To use NSA and privacy in the same breath is intellectually insulting.

I don't want to make this a partasian post as this was a public hearing about computer security.


----------



## obsigna (Nov 13, 2017)

In the early 90's, when the broadband internet started to reach small and medium companies in Germany, I was made responsible for establishing the internet connectivity in our company, beside my main job. We got hosted our own DNS, Web and Mail services. That was the time when Fax communication was still very popular – and I advised to every user of our e-mail service that they should expect the same level of privacy which they would expect from the Fax machines in our offices.

Would my advice be different nowadays? Generally "NO", and "PERHAPS", if you are ready to spent a lot of effort and knowledge into building you own mailing system. Anyway, you would never know what happens on the other side.

To begin with, the admins can always read and manipulate everything. Personally, I never did it without express permissions of the respective user(s), because my mother told me that it is not decent to read other peoples mails.

4 years ago, inspired by the Snowden revelation, I wrote a series of articles in the Howto section of this forum: Home Mail Server with TLS and non-Plain authentication - (my user name was rolfheinrich that time). Despite all these high tech levels of encryption, the e-mail privacy on public mail services – whether officially hacked or not – is less than that of the Fax machines in the offices in the 90's. You never know if somebody read your communications, and even worse you don't know who could have read it.

I always saw the scandal of the private e-mail server of the former US foreign secretary in that light – I would have wanted my private mail server as well – as a matter of fact I do have – and of course interested parties are/were pissed off mainly, because they could not read the mails and act upon before the designated receiver.

Bottom line. We must not expect too much. E-mailing is like faxing to a fax machine standing in the mid of the Time Square. Keeping this in mind, it does not matter, whether NSA, KGB, GHCQ, BND, ... servants and a bunch of criminals have decent mothers or not.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

Openbsd and theo should be hired by US government!! nor more oracle and microsoft used by state or fed!   iceWM desktops! and bsd websapps!  I bet freebsd even supports scanners, webcams, motion sensors n stuff.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> https://qz.com/1124058/former-yahoo...enate-committee-over-its-massive-data-breach/
> 
> "there’s going to have to be a cooperation between the most sophisticated player in the United States, which is the NSA, and you all. Otherwise we, Americans, are not going to have any more privacy."
> Senator Bill Nelson



why do we let dumb people run things?
lower gov spending to 1800s level where 1% of GDP paid for fed adn local state gov and had some left over
cancel regulations and all contracts
have gov agency not be able to outsource, only do in house
cancl pensions, they were never earned
cancel fed
cancel fract reserve banking
cancel writeoff n sbsidies
defense cop court only gov spending


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

culture is no excuse for anything, religion sex race either, stop talking about it


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> "there’s going to have to be a cooperation between the most sophisticated player in the United States, which is the NSA, and you all. Otherwise we, Americans, are not going to have any more privacy."
> Senator Bill Nelson
> 
> *snip*
> ...



George Orwell is doing a break dance in his grave.

This smacks of Newspeak, and Doublespeak in particular, to me.

I only use webmail and had several Yahoo accounts I've since abandoned. It's been years since I used them for social purposes though.


----------

